# [meta] How often do you update your story hour?



## el-remmen (Jan 27, 2002)

I was noting the insane number of views some of these story hours have - in particular Doc Midnight's and Wulf's - and I was wondering how often these (and other) story hours are updated that people are looking at them so often. . . 

I know P.Kitty has been doing a one a day thing recently.

What about everyone else?  Also, how long does it take you to prepare an installment.

For myself it usually takes 3 or 4 hours per installment broken up over 2 or 3 days - but then again I write mine in a narrative "novelistic" style.


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 27, 2002)

I am pretty new at this Story Hour stuff, but I am updating as often as I can (when family commitments and "proper" gaming allow)... 

Hopefully I am doing OK


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jan 27, 2002)

We play every week (thursdays), and I TRY to keep the story up-to-date by the time the next week rolls around. 

I post three or four chunks of the session, each written over the space of an hour or two. I usually post one chapter on the night the session happened. The story's usually complete by Monday evening. 

As for the "insane number of views" I get, I think it's because I offer a free beach towel with every view.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 27, 2002)

Doc, can you hook me up with your beach towel distributor?  And does he do bath mats?


----------



## Lazybones (Jan 27, 2002)

I've been managing a post-a-day pace, but only because I'm addicted to having my story at the top of the page  

Actually, I write pretty quickly (amazing what seven years of grad school will do to you), and I've been spending about an hour a day on my story, on average.  Every now and then I pull a couple of hours when my SO's traveling out of town for her work.  The fact that we only watch about 2-3 hours of TV a week frees up a lot of time to do other things.

Plus I get a little bit ahead when things are slow at work  

If this keeps up, though, I'm going to have to change my logon name...


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 27, 2002)

I actually try to update once every 8 days for my Tides of Homeland (which isn't as popular as Savannah Knights).  For Savannah Knights I'm reposting it one chapter per day, plus some rules information about the world.


----------



## Oghma (Jan 28, 2002)

I update whenever I can, sometimes twice a week, but I really try to do at minimum one a week.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 28, 2002)

Back in the day, I tried for once a week, usually on the weekend. Kept the readers happy and the thread on the first page. When I didn't make it, I tried to post an explanation so my loyal readers knew I wasn't being completely capricious in stiffing them.


----------



## Black Omega (Jan 28, 2002)

Now that I'm caught up writing  up the sessions, I plan to keep on about once a week.

I am kinda curious to see how long write ups take, I know I spend hours on mine and they aren't even all that good yet.


----------



## Paka (Jan 28, 2002)

*Depends...*

My Story Hours are from different N.P.C. points of view and some come to me easily and some do not.  Also some games can be written up in one easy installment and some call for more writing.

I usually write one up and then sit on it for 24 hours, so I can read it the next day and try to edit it a bit.  Usually, an important edit comes to me when I see it again and then I post it.

It is fun, writing these up.  It is like keeping in keyboard limber shape.

Thanks for reading,

Paka


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 28, 2002)

At the moment I post every day while I'm catching up to the current position of the storyhour.

My campaign is run once a month, and I try to write up a summary in time to post the entire thing to the players before the next session. It normally takes 3-4 evenings to write up the summary, longer if I have let more time go past before starting. This isn't full-time writing of course! It is just that with a young family I only get about an hour an evening for writing, if that.

I prefer to post my storyhour in bite-sized chunks, so it doesn't look too intimidating for those willing to give it a look, so one session might be posted over a period of a month at the rate of about once per 3 days (I haven't ever actually caught up with real life yet, so I don't know how the synchronisation will actually work there yet!)

Cheers


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm posting about 3 updates a week, but my Story Hour has the unusual situation (rather like Sagiro's did early on) of being updates from games already concluded.  

Things will change a bit once we get around to posting info from the soon-to-start new game.  It will be the first time I've updated from current sessions, and I don't really know how that will change things.

Right now, I'm posting about 3 updates per session's worth of play.  I expect that will remain similar once the games start back up, and I hope to update soon after the game - we play every other Sunday, from 1pm-9pm.  So at that point I expect to be updating once or twice a week (roughly).


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 28, 2002)

I update when I can.

It could be three times the same week and it could be once in a month.

But my SH is fairly new, so maybe I'll have a pattern later on.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 28, 2002)

We play roughly once per month, so, now that I've got all of the backlog posted, that puts my posting frequency at once a month, by default.

Generally, it takes me about 60 to 90 minutes to write up the notes from the previous session.  I use what I'd written up to prepare for the game as a starting point (particularly for long bits of plot exposition).  Writing up the notes is the first part of the monthly writing cycle for me -- I feel that I've got to get my mental palate "cleansed" by noting what happened in the prior game, before I can really get the writing for the next session in full swing.

BTW, what I post here in Story Hour are those notes, which means they aren't always written to be stylistically beautiful -- their primary purpose is to keep the players (and me) aware of what has transpired in the game.  We start each session with me reading (or paraphrasing) the prior session's notes -- with 3-5 real-world weeks passing between each session, doing this really helps get the players back into the game.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2002)

I was some four sessions behind in updates, which is just shameful. I'm catching up on that, which is why I've been posting every day. I have another five updates planned over this week and next week, and that should get me fully caught up.

I've noticed that shorter updates are easier to read, and more popular, than longer writeups. As a result, each game session will now take up perhaps two or three updates. That didn't use to be the case.

We play every two weeks. Thus, if I plan for two updates per session, I'll soon be posting once a week.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 29, 2002)

I try to get two in a week - but they take me a long time - so I really fall between my own poll choices - let's say 3 every 2 weeks.

My installments are often 7 to 10 pages long in MS Word and are usually about 1/3 of an entire session.

I just finished posting Session #21 and we just played Session #26. .. I doubt I will ever catch up - unless all the PCs die.


----------

